# Yellow Fever Vaccination



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I am travelling to Zambia in January and need to receive a yellow fever vaccination. Does anyone know where it may be available in Guadalajara or Puerto Vallarta?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

RPBHaas said:


> I am travelling to Zambia in January and need to receive a yellow fever vaccination. Does anyone know where it may be available in Guadalajara or Puerto Vallarta?


I don't know the answer to the question, from personal experience. However, I have seen the question posted to Mexico-specific web forums in recent years and the answer was, I'm recalling, to go to the health office at the international airport in either Guadalajara or Mexico City. Also, I've read that you can go to your physician who has to order the vaccine on a case-by-case basis. My further recollection is that the vaccine has to be administered at least 10-days prior to a visit to an area in which you want the protection.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RPBHaas said:


> I am travelling to Zambia in January and need to receive a yellow fever vaccination. Does anyone know where it may be available in Guadalajara or Puerto Vallarta?


Here are a couple of links to clinics in Guadalajara authorized to give the Yellow Fever vaccine and the corresponding International Certificate of Vaccination. 


Vacuna contra la Fiebre Amarilla | Prevemedic Vacunas


Unidad de Patologia Clinica

Here's a link to an article about the vaccine being administered at the airports in Puerto Vallarta and Guadalajara by the Secretaria de Salud (Ministry of Health). What I'm not clear on is if this was only in effect during the World Cup, as the Yellow Fever vaccine was a requirement for travelling to Brazil, or if it's an ongoing program. 

It indicates the cost at a private clinic is approx $1200 pesos, through the SS it is $800 pesos. 

Vacunan por fiebre amarilla - Periódico am

¡Feliz viaje!


----------

